
Ask HN: Best meatspace “stack” (benefits, legal, etc) for a new startup in 2018? - rvb
If you were founding a new startup with a couple of employees, what set of SAAS or firms would you choose to take care of your <i>non-tech</i> needs like health insurance, banking, and legal?<p>To get the ball rolling:<p>- Just today Stripe Atlas released support for LLCs[1], which is great news.<p>- In their Playbook[2], thoughtbot recommends things like<p>-- Earth Class Mail[3] to digitize snail mail.<p>-- Supporting Strategies[4] for outsourced bookkeeping.<p>-- Tallie[5] for expense tracking.<p>- What&#x27;s the latest in the world of HR options? Did Zenefits come through their troubles intact? Are there better alternatives?<p>- What other helpful services surprised you by their existence?<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stripe.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;atlas-llc?c<p>[2]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;thoughtbot.com&#x2F;playbook&#x2F;our-company&#x2F;operations<p>[3]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.earthclassmail.com<p>[4]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.supportingstrategies.com<p>[5]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;usetallie.com
======
sqs
At Sourcegraph we use Officengine for accounting and other back office stuff.
Highly recommended.

------
seanraphael
Gusto for Payroll, Zenefits for HR, and replace Tallie with Expensify.

~~~
semerda
Expensify sent images with personal data to Mechanical Turkers, calls it a
feature: [https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2017/11/expen...](https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2017/11/expensify-acknowledges-potential-privacy-problem-by-
calling-it-a-feature/)

Expensify CEO says its 'automated' service is 'proud' to use humans to process
receipts: [http://www.businessinsider.com/expensify-is-proud-to-use-
hum...](http://www.businessinsider.com/expensify-is-proud-to-use-humans-in-
its-automated-service-2017-11)

Avoid Expensify if you are a healthcare company, do business in EU (ref GDRP)
or care about your PII. Read their Privacy policy if you don't believe me ;-)

~~~
foobarbazetc
Expensify suck for other reasons, too.

Sometimes it just stops updating from your bank or whatever and doesn’t notify
you. You have to somehow figure out it hasn’t updated and go to the page and
give it your auth details again.

And even when you reauth they won’t fetch all the missed expenses and then you
ask them about that and they tell you to enter them manually.

Good times.

Oh yeah, also their CEO is... abrasive.

